# Krylon rubs off plywood as black dust



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been trying to turn 8 plywood platforms black. I stained them with Minwax but I didn't realize stain doesn't behave like paint and I made a mess. I removed the stain with mineral spirits, sanded the plywood, removed the sanding sawdust with wet rags, and let the plywood dry for a day or so before I spraypainted them with about 4 coats of flat black Krylon Fusion. After about 20 hours I can still run my finger along the plywood and pick up quite a bit of black dust. I had the exact same problem with a small MDF bookshelf I built a few years ago. It produced that same black dust for many months until I finally gave it away. Should I spray it again with Krylon Crystal Clear to seal it?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

you need to post some photos because at this point I am having trouble believing you......Krylon fushion will stick to just about anything.......here's my basement shop............I mixed 1 gallon of oil poly with 1 quart of oil paint and a quart of Black stain then added paint thinner .........2 coats over bare wood and its been 4 years of HEAVY use and it still looks 100%............btw the top of my bench is cheap plywood but my SUPER COATING turned it into SUPER PLYWOOD lol ................do not attempt to experiment like I do, I am a seasoned professional and you might hurt yourself ok


P.S 

i did this during the dead of winter and it took my potion 2-3 days to dry ..........lol


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

here then i added this part


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Does the product also have a primer available? And isn't that product for plastics?

The only other thing I can think of is you may be holding the can too far away and/or putting the coats down too light.


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a similar problem when it was too cold in the garage when I painted.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wouldn't it have been far easier to just brush and roll with some semi-gloss Black latex? Spraying it with spray cans would take forever, produce some nasty fumes, and produce inferior results in my opinion.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

we the people demand PHOTOS !!!


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

> you need to post some photos because at this point I am having trouble believing you


OK, here they are. They look fine to me but when I rub my hand across them I get black dust on my hand. I don't want to get black dust all over the stuff I put on them. The photo of my hand is after a single pass over one of the platforms. They were spraypainted about 24 hours ago.



> Does the product also have a primer available? And isn't that product for plastics?


The bottle of Krylon Fusion says: "FOR PLASTIC, METAL, WOOD, WICKER, MORE. NO SANDING OR PRIMING"



> I had a similar problem when it was too cold in the garage when I painted.


I did this in direct sunlight in probably 80-85 degree weather.

Any ideas? As I said, this is the exact same thing that happened to me with Krylon and MDF a few years ago. The black dust never disappeared.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

i though you stained them black first then wiped it off with thinners??? why are they gray???


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

paint is prob rubbing off cause its a matte finish........ go get some semi-gloss then re-do ...............lol i feel bad for you cause you been goin through hell with these boards......dont worry though this will all be figured out SOON !!! ............






*i dont use much flat spray so im really not sure and im kinda on the fence about my response above..... wheres moderatin boss man when you need him?*


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

> i though you stained them black first then wiped it off with thinners???


I did, then I sprayed them with flat black Krylon Fusion.


> why are they gray???


It's kind of a reflection. Hard to describe. When they reflect the sun at a certain angle they look gray.



> paint is prob rubbing off cause its a matte finish........ go get some semi-gloss then re-do


Oh c'mon man. Flat rubs off but semi-gloss doesn't? That doesn't make sense, does it? I sprayed the plastic fender flares on my Jeep at the same time with the same stuff and it's not really rubbing off like this. Maybe 5% as much dust comes off when I rub my hand across it. I think it has to do with the wood, not the lack of glossiness of the paint.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

ill get back to you later.............i just sprayed some flat black in the basement so i have to dry it now and test it............almost there

[email protected] rubbing off...........im throwin ideas out there cause i never seen what your goin through so now im testing myself cause i also want to know ..............sometimes im here to help ya know:thumbsup:


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot Ole34. I was just able to remove over 95% of the black dust with a wet rag. I think it was just some kind of wood dust. I have a slight lint problem now from the rag but I think I'm calling it done. I'm definitely still interested to see what you discover with the flat black Krylon though.

For the future, what would you guys say is the best way to turn a piece of plywood opaque black for indoor furniture use?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

diyrocks said:


> Thanks a lot Ole34. I was just able to remove over 95% of the black dust with a wet rag. I think it was just some kind of wood dust. I have a slight lint problem now from the rag but I think I'm calling it done. I'm definitely still interested to see what you discover with the flat black Krylon though.
> 
> For the future, what would you guys say is the best way to turn a piece of plywood opaque black for indoor furniture use?


 
krylon flat black?? ............lol




back to the basement


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL indeed.  Any other opinions on this?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok ....test piece of ''pine'' door sprayed and dried with 2 coats of krylon fusion flat.........dried with 2 hairdryers.....


results:

it didnt rub off, post a pic soon


ok, my opinon now is that the material you sprayed taking into consideration that you had stain on prior for some reason rejected the krylon..........maybe small percentage didnt dry correctly and formed a layer that when wiped came off as a type of residue? ..........


now as to answer your question about furniture:


- i still recomend krylon flat or you could base prime with Zinsser cover stain oil primer then spray or brush flat paint...check the paint store they sell a washable flat thats probabl more durable then regular flat............ill post more later ....help this helped


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for checking that out. I think you're right.

One more question. I can barely smell the spraypaint sometimes now that the boards are in the living room. Will that go away?


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...the reason it's "dusting-off" is because it's FLAT.

Flats have a much rougher surface than glossier sheens. That's how flats scatter light in different directions...therefore looking "flatter". They are literally "rougher".

I don't care what the cans say...on wood like yours, prime it...THEN paint it. The surface finish ALWAYS looks better when primed first.

Don't use Flat again for furniture use!!!
Use at least a Satin. 
The ONLY thing a flat should be used on is a CEILING.
I wouldn't sell any of our customers a Flat knowing it was going on furniture....

Faron


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

> the reason it's "dusting-off" is because it's FLAT.


Hmmm, any idea why it doesn't dust off for Ole34?

P.S. Is that a Samoyed?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

diyrocks said:


> Hmmm, any idea why it doesn't dust off for Ole34?
> 
> P.S. Is that a Samoyed?


 
maybe different materials..........i sprayed a pine slab door ....no primer just 2 coats off spray..........in between dry times


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ole's experiment was bare wood apparently. 
Most of his 2 coats would've soaked right in.

You had 4 coats on wood with possible lingering contamination. Also...your coats MAY have been too heavy, and/or not enough dry-time between coats.

Even with PERFECT prep and technique though...this can happen sometimes with a Flat.
The higher sheens are smoother, and have a tighter surface-film...therefore MUCH more suitable to harder-wearing surfaces. Flats have no place in that environment.

Yep-
That's our Samoyed, Callie! That pic was taken when She was 2 mo. old I think. Born 9-15-09. Now She's about 40 lbs. It was so damn cute...She'd go over to that patio door 2 or 3 times a day for her "Puppy nap". Sometimes she'd sleep on her back:huh:!

Faron


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Faron. I had a couple of Samoyed/Kuvasz mixes. Great dogs and huge but the Kuvasz made them so suspicious of strangers and especially other dogs. They lived to 16 1/2.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

I can still smell the spraypaint on the plywood platforms when I get near them. It's been about 5 days. Should that go away?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

It will go away after a while.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

I can still smell it when I get close and it's been about 6 weeks. I guess that will probably last forever? Is this happening because I used flat spraypaint instead of semi-gloss?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

diyrocks said:


> I can still smell it when I get close and it's been about 6 weeks. I guess that will probably last forever? Is this happening because I used flat spraypaint instead of semi-gloss?


Think new-car-smell. Or new-carpet-smell. Or walking into an house that has been painted recently. It won't last forever. 

What are you using the panels for? I don't think you ever said.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

It's basically furniture for holding stereo equipment. Thanks for the info, I'm glad it won't last forever.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Your problem was most likely over spray. 

I get the best results with Fusion by applying multiple, light coats. I wait 15-20 minutes between coats, not 10 and not 30. If it's not possible to apply another coat within that time frame, I wait until the next day.

Flat Fusion works equally as well as satin or gloss. The composition of the paint, the fact that it bonds to the surface it's applied to, and it's unique spray nozzle make it, IMO, a little different than "regular" spray paint. Once a good light coat is applied, any more spraying (before 15-20 minutes or 24 hours) can lead to a "dusting" of the surface - a kind of colored mist that has nothing to bond to. 

It seems the only thing that Krylon Fusion doesn't adhere well to is _wet Krylon Fusion_. Make of that what you will. 

Also keep in mind that it's available in clear. Depending on the application, a clear top coat is a nice finishing touch and offers a lot of protection. Unless an extremely light coat is used, flat paint won't be _quite_ as flat, but will still be more matte than the next step up to satin.

Yes, it reeks. Badly. It _will_ eventually go away, though.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Jay. How long until the smell is totally gone would you say?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

diyrocks said:


> Thanks Jay. How long until the smell is totally gone would you say?


Tough to say. It does seem to take longer on a porous material like wood, especially indoors. The amount of ventilation it gets is a factor. Even the sensitivity of your sense of smell could be a factor. 

A little story:

I first used Fusion to paint the hard tonneau cover of my truck. 6 cans of flat black and 4 cans of clear. This was two years ago and it still looks as good as the day I did it. The truck has never been garage kept, so that's two Michigan years of beating summer sun, winter snow, and everything in between. I literally walk on the bed cover, too. That's why I love Fusion and I use it any chance I get. Anyway, my point is that even after a month in the wide-open outdoors, you could still smell the paint from about 15 feet away. This was a grand total of 10 cans though - a lot of paint. 

It's probably safe to say that the smell is substantially less now than when you first painted, right? It will continue to fade away until it's gone altogether, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Jay. I like Fusion too. I guess it's just a matter of knowing how to use it.

With the clearcoat, you just spray that over the top one time after all of the color coats have been sprayed on?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yup, it gets applied the same way as adding another coat of paint.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Is the clearcoat only necessary over matte spraypaint or is it a good idea even on the glossy stuff?


----------

